# riley in new t-shirt!



## jeni395 (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey, i just picked up this shirt in florida over spring break. Enjoy! 8) 
Jen


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

What a cutie he is! Funny shirt! :lol:


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

LOl! that's cute!!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Oh I love it! So precious!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Awwww he is so cute loving the shirt :wave:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

HEHHEHEHEHE being ITALIAN - I love it!!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Very cute !


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

Kemo's mamma said:


> HEHHEHEHEHE being ITALIAN - I love it!!


LOL I'm Italian too It's a very cute shirt! I've seen it around before but don't remember where  Awesome!! He looks very.. intimidating  heeh


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

he got me!!! i love him!!!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

LOVE IT!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

That is so cool! I haven't seen a t-shirt like that before. He looks very good in it, too!!


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

That is too cute!


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

heehee, I love the shirt!!! :lol:


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

i almost got that shirt for scoot online.. TOO CUTE


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Awww, he's way too adorable to be intimidating. :lol: I've been to The Dogfather Bakery near me and I didn't see that shirt there. Very cute.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

wowow I ordered that shirt off ebay for my black and tan chi :wink: Great minds think alike huh? loll


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

omg i love it!!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Too cute !


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

He looks great in it,i want one of those  :wave:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

it suits him perfect  so adorable

kisses nat


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

woo !!! he is "the man" 8)


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

great t shirt , he looks so cool 8)


----------



## jmepap (Jul 21, 2005)

What a cute shirt!


----------



## Shae'sMomma (Jul 25, 2005)

Aww he's soo adorable in his new shirt!!


----------



## 8batch (Mar 11, 2005)

It suits to a T, very cute pics.


----------



## snuffysmom (May 23, 2005)

That's an awesome shirt  And it looks great on him :wave:


----------



## usmcjess (May 3, 2005)

how cute


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

That's a great shirt and the 2nd pic is so cute


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

nice pictures


----------



## Tichi (May 7, 2005)

Riley could NOT be cuter!! What a little goombah!


----------

